#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Символика Карма Кагью

## Vadim K

Здравствуйте!
Задался вопросом о символе, который, как я понимаю, очень сопутствует современному развитию Карма Кагью на западе. Подскажите пожалуйста, что конкретно он значит, какова его история и происхождение. Заранее благодарен за конструктивные ответы.

----------


## andykh

> Здравствуйте!
> Задался вопросом о символе, который, как я понимаю, очень сопутствует современному развитию Карма Кагью на западе. Подскажите пожалуйста, что конкретно он значит, какова его история и происхождение. Заранее благодарен за конструктивные ответы.


Придуман в конце 90х (кажется), в Германии, как логотип для организации Diamantweg Buddhistische Union e.V., теперь используется в этом качестве практически всеми национальными организациями Карма Кагью Алмазного пути. Состоит из вращающегося "колеса" (задний фонарь мотоцикла, обработанный фотошопом), солнца, луны и слога КА, первого слога в имени Кармапы.

----------

Aion (08.09.2010), Echo (08.09.2010), Tong Po (09.09.2010), Vadim K (07.09.2010), vipBot (21.11.2010), Алексей Е (10.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.09.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Vadim K

Спасибо, что нашли время ответить. Спасибо!

----------


## Топпер

Чей мотоцикл был история умалчивает?

----------

Bob (08.09.2010), Гьялцен (08.09.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Придуман в конце 90х (кажется), в Германии, как логотип для организации Diamantweg Buddhistische Union e.V., теперь используется в этом качестве практически всеми национальными организациями Карма Кагью Алмазного пути. Состоит из вращающегося "колеса" (задний фонарь мотоцикла, обработанный фотошопом), солнца, луны и слога КА, первого слога в имени Кармапы.


Только это был не задний фонарь мотоцикла  :Smilie: , а задний фонарь какой-то из новых, на тот момент, моделей автомобилей BMW, который кто-то из наших дизайнеров случайно прокрутил в фотошопе вокруг своей оси. Получившийся эффект понравился своим визуальным динамизмом, и его приняли как элемент лого

----------

Vadim K (08.09.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## andykh

> Чей мотоцикл был история умалчивает?


Я написал "мотоцикл"? Да, действительно... - ну это у меня старческое уже  :Smilie:  , хотел написать "БМВ", а что именно БМВ, я не в курсе. Вот Gavayskiy в курсе вроде  :Smilie:

----------

Vadim K (08.09.2010)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Сабж это символ АП ОН, а символ Карма Кагью см. вложение

----------

Jinpa Soenam (08.09.2010), Vadim K (08.09.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Чей мотоцикл был история умалчивает?


Мотоцикл одной из немецких учениц Оле Нидала.
Закрученные влево языки пламени на значке кажется обозначают активность линии.

----------

Vadim K (08.09.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Сабж это символ АП ОН, а символ Карма Кагью см. вложение


Не совсем так, кажется во вложении символ Самье Линг монастыря ? 
Обычно в карма кагью ( не в АП) используется сине-желтый флаг 16-го Гьялва Кармапы. Так что (  Вадиму) я не стал бы говорить за всю Одессу ( всю карма кагью).

----------

Kарма Дордже (08.09.2010), Vadim K (08.09.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Сабж это символ АП ОН, а символ Карма Кагью см. вложение


Вы безусловно правы, сабж - это логотип именно АП КК

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Мотоцикл одной из немецких учениц Оле Нидала.
> Закрученные влево языки пламени на значке кажется обозначают активность линии.


 Если говорить с точки зрения исторической правды  :Smilie: , то все-таки это был задний фонарь автомобиля BMW, причем стоп-сигнал  :Smilie: . Я утверждаю это не ради того чтобы поспорить, а потому что знаю это на 100%, можете верить мне на слово  :Smilie: .
 Другое дело, что кое-кому  на этом форуме всенепременно хочется, чтобы это оказался фонарь не просто мотоцикла ученицы Оле, а мотоцикла самого Оле  :Wink: . И мотивацию этого желания даже угадывать не нужно, она как всегда на поверхности  :Smilie: .

А вообще конечно же на самом деле эти подробности - такие мелочи  :Smilie: . У нас есть этот логотип и он нам нравится  :Smilie:

----------

Vadim K (08.09.2010)

----------


## Vadim K

Спасибо за ответы и детальное обсуждение. Мне и самому этот логотип очень понравился, именно это и послужило причиной создание этой темы. Ну и конечно же стремление в нём разобраться само собой.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если говорить с точки зрения исторической правды , то все-таки это был задний фонарь автомобиля BMW, причем стоп-сигнал . Я утверждаю это не ради того чтобы поспорить, а потому что знаю это на 100%, можете верить мне на слово


Ни у одной модели BMW (если это только не мотоцикл), нет круглых стоп сигналов  :Smilie:

----------

Vadim K (08.09.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Vadim K

Спасибо за мнение. Но  наверно не столь важно мото это или авто. А то я уже начинаю себя ощущать участником авто-мото  форума))) Будем считать, что  это стоп сигнал транспортного средства BMW. Хотя обработанные в фотошопе стоп сигналы ЛЮБОЙ формы могут принять данный вид.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Ни у одной модели BMW (если это только не мотоцикл), нет круглых стоп сигналов


Прошу прощения за уже оффтоп:-), но не могу не ответить как автомобилист автомобилисту:-D. Вы просто невнимательно читали выше:-). Это было фото фонаря, обработанное в фотошопе путем быстрого вращения изображения вокруг своей оси. За знание автотематики респект:-), сам имею слабость к автомобилям:-). Еще раз пардон за оффтоп:-)

----------

Vadim K (08.09.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Обычно в карма кагью ( не в АП) используется сине-желтый флаг 16-го Гьялва Кармапы. Так что (  Вадиму) я не стал бы говорить за всю Одессу ( всю карма кагью).


сине-жёлтый флаг во сне увидел 16-ый Кармапа, это так называемый "dream flag", Оле говорит что не знает его полного символического значения.

----------

